
Ask HN: Do contract jobs still exist in financial services in London? - numath
I&#x27;m moving to London and looking to find contract programming work in the financial services industry - My background is in building technology and analytics for electronic trading.
Contract programming in the UK was discussed many times on HN, see [0] and [1] for discussions from more than a year ago.<p>How has the contract work landscape changed in the past year?  
Has the process of incorporating a limited company changed in recent times? For beginners, is hiring an accountant recommended? If so, do you have any recommendations for firms that provide such services?<p>Any advice will be greatly appreciated!<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9726182
[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9980264
======
celticninja
Pretty much as it was for contracting. Incorporating an Ltd has not changed
and an accountant will give you peace of mind if you are not familiar with the
system but us by no means necessary.

